# abnormal esophagus



## mjs1974 (Aug 1, 2013)

what is the correct dx code for abnormal ct esophagus?


----------



## devinmajor14 (Aug 1, 2013)

530.9 Unspecified disorder of esophagus?


----------



## mjs1974 (Aug 1, 2013)

thank you


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Aug 1, 2013)

Is it an abnormal esophagus because of a physiological abnormality or because of a neoplasm finding?


----------



## bridgettemartin (Aug 1, 2013)

maureen_stawski@yahoo.com said:


> what is the correct dx code for abnormal ct esophagus?



If it's an abnormal finding on CT scan, take a look at 793.4 and see if that would fit your scenario.


----------



## kymberlyz (Aug 8, 2013)

*abnormal CT esophagus*

794.9- all your abnormal scans for CT are found under that heading-


----------

